# Bad Weather = Toilet training relapse - Advice please



## Roki (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello everybody 
My names Roki and have just joined up to the forum as I need some advice on a little problem my puppy has been having for the last couple of days.
First of all my puppy’s name is Aidan, he’s a 8 month old Maltese and cute as a button. After struggling with toilet training for a few months we finally got a routine going and have gotten to the point where he will go outside on his onn and not soil the house (thank god)
During the last weekend we had really good weather so he had a couple of days without room restrictions at home and he had no accidents which was really great.
However the weather here over the last week has been wet, windy and cold and little Aidan is not a fan of any of these three things. He only likes dry, Calm and warm.
Anyways last night about an hour after he his last pee he decides he needs to go again, however this time it’s in my wife’s and I’s room.
Tonight when I got home from work my wife mentioned he hadn’t crapped since the morning and what do you know, 5 min later bang on the floor in my office.
What I would like to know is how concerned should I be and how can I prevent this from ruining his toilet training
Is this a sign of a greater relapse and it’s time to go back to the old routine (see below) or is it more likely just a wet weather thing?
Should I be considering maybe getting him a litter box or some dog version of it for the inside on rainy days?
To help you guys out here is what I have been doing:
Old routine (used until he demonstrated going outside consistently)
Morning – Taken outside to toilet, walked, feed and tied up. Toilets 15-30 min later (most times he would go)
Evening – taken outside to toilet, feed, tied up 15-30 min then taken again (sometimes he would no go for a pooh when I got home so I would feed then tie up and toilet after which normally would be in 5 min as he would be asking to go outside) and once or twice more before bed
At this point he would be treated each time he went outside either on the leash or off the leash.
New Routine: Same as above only difference is that if he did not go he would be allowed to wonder around the house (barred from some rooms though) except after a meal were he would be tied up until he was ready to go. My wife and I moved to this routine overtime and it was working fine, last night was the first time we tried it on a day with shit weather. 
Treats: under the new routine he would only seldom get treats when he went outside with us although always got praised – note most times he was on the leash when taken outside
Note- During the day Aidan would either be outside on days with fine weather in a small run (which he has never soiled) or on a bad day he is in the bath room (which he has also never soiled while hes in there)
I would really appreciate people’s views on this. If its possible to keep some of the current routine going that would be great as it makes life easier but if a complete change I am all ears for different methods.
If anyone needs anything clarified just let me know
Thanks everyone for your help
Roki


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

We got Hamilton in February and quickly learned that he hated the snow! He tolerated it when it was just little bits, but it took tons of coaxing, but then at the end of Feb we got a big snow storm and he was VERY unhappy! I can't blame him since I wouldn't want to walk naked in snow up to my armpits! My husband shoveled a potty zone for him, and we just kept taking him out over and over again and using his potty command until he went, then he got praised like crazy and brought right back in the house. I think he figured out that if he dawdles then he's going to spend way more time out in the bad weather than he wants to! I'd just keep taking him out in the yucky weather so he doesn't think he can avoid going out by going on the floor... and when he does go outside BEST THING EVER! YAY DOG!


----------



## AConklin03 (Feb 28, 2012)

My puppy doesn't like the cold weather or rain..but it just makes her go faster so she can get back in.

My pug, however, well that's a different story. She's not a puppy by any means...she's 5 years old, but she HATES rain and always does worse with potty training when it's bad weather. What we do is put her in her crate if she doesn't go outside. We then try again every 30 minutes or so until she goes. Sometimes this makes her go outside (since she doesn't want to go in her crate) and other times she refuses to even get out of the crate and holds it for hours and hours and hours because she hates the rain THAT much and she knows that if she leaves that crate she'll be made to go outside. 

If your pup isn't as stubborn maybe something like that would work, especially if you move the crate near the door you take her out from. You can let her go out, if she does not go, in the crate she goes. Keep trying as long as it takes and eventually she'll realize that going potty outside even in the rain is better than being cooped up in her crate all day!


----------



## hargyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Our puppy did the same thing. Believe it or not -what worked best in cold/rainy weather was a coat and LOTS of you standing out there with him. I would shoo Loki off the deck and use his "go potty" command, and if he came back without going - nope sorry you need to go before we can go inside. As soon as he went BIG praise Treat and Run back inside! He quickly got the hint that if he didnt want to be out there he better go quick so he can get worm and snuggie!


----------



## Roki (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your advice
Well I guess it’s get a coat and be persistent.
What I did find today which was a little odd is that I took him out, he would go pee but nouthing else. Took him out again and did training with him, then gave him the command and what do you know he goes and does it. 
I might give this approach a try tomorrow morning seeing as that when I have his full attention he seems to go faster 
Thanks again
Roki


----------



## chocolabs (Mar 3, 2012)

Yep when it snowed I had a complete relapse on potty training, almost as if she had lost her spot and didn't know where to go, and started having accidents bc she wasn't sure to pee and held it too long. What fixed it for me was staying out a little bit longer than usual and then being extra happy when she did go.


----------

